# Will this battery run my lights all night?



## deadeyedave

Can someone tell me if this 27DP-DL duralast dual purpose deep cycle battery with 1000 marine cranking amps, 800 cold cranking amps, 115 amp hours and 180 reserve capacity will run my 2, 100 watt halogen lights along with a bow and stern light all night long. Thanks for your help!!

Deadeye
16ft. v-alum lund, 25 johnson


----------



## ragsfisher

look at current draw from all the lights.add them up. 10 amps of draw will go 11.5 hrs on a 115 amp hour batt.


----------



## deadeyedave

So with the specs I have written above will this battery run my lights well for at least 7-8 hrs. Thanks!!!

Deadeye


----------



## deadeyedave

Anybody know the answer to my question? I am not a battery expert so any insight on this topic is truly appreciated. Thanks!!

Deadeye


----------



## X-Shark

We can not tell you. Because we do not know what the amperage draw is of the load you want to use.

It's part of the equation to figuring out what you want to know.


----------



## deadeyedave

X-Shark said:


> We can not tell you. Because we do not know what the amperage draw is of the load you want to use.
> 
> It's part of the equation to figuring out what you want to know.


Ok, thanks X-Shark. I don't know either, but I will find out. Also, what is the difference between a dual purpose deep cycle battery and a regular deep cycle battery? The dual purpose 27 group battery has 800 cold cranking amps which is nearly that of the group 29 duralast plus the 27dp has 1000 marine cranking amps. A good friend I bumped into yesterday recommended this battery I think. I don't remember him mentioning a specific group, but I do remember him saying go to autozone and get the one with 1000 mca. The group 27dp is the only one they have with 1000mca so this must be the one. Anyway, thanks for the input.

Deadeye


----------



## Gnwdad

Wirelessly posted (Razr Maxx)



deadeyedave said:


> Anybody know the answer to my question? I am not a battery expert so any insight on this topic is truly appreciated. Thanks!!
> 
> Deadeye


You haven't given the amp hour for the lights, halogen lights normally pull more current than most other lights. If I was going to use a DC light it wouldn't be a halogen.


----------



## Gnwdad

Wirelessly posted (Razr Maxx)



deadeyedave said:


> Anybody know the answer to my question? I am not a battery expert so any insight on this topic is truly appreciated. Thanks!!
> 
> Deadeye


You haven't given the amp hour for the lights, halogen lights normally pull more current than most other lights. If I was going to use a DC light it wouldn't be a halogen.


----------



## TRG

Don't know if this helps but maybe something to compare.

I have an Exide XXHD-M-27 1000 amps 180 reserve
and I use 2 starfire 50watt halogens.
If it is charged 100% I get right at 10 hours out of it.


----------



## bowdiddly

Add up the total watts of all lights, motors, etc. that you will be running and divide by the volts you are using (12V). That will give you the total amp draw expected when in use. 

I run 200watts of halogen using two excide gel cell deep cycle batteries similar to what you describe, and I get about 4-5 hrs of run time.


----------



## deadeyedave

Hey, thanks fellas. You all have been very helpful. I just want the right
battery so I can gig all night, as I have trouble sleeping. Thanks again!!!

Deadeye,

16ft. v-alum lund, 25 Johnson


----------



## JoeyWelch

Also might want to keep in mind that when runnung a battery completley dead or below 60%, It drasticly shortens the life of that battery.


----------



## luredinn

*reserve capacity of a battery*

Just to let you know reserve capacity is what you need to be looking at for battery life not marine cranking amp or cold cranking amps these reading can be manipulated by making battery plates thinner or different materials to give up large amounts of current up on starting. these readings very from one manufacturer to next and really mean nothing, but what's measured the same industry standard that can't be manipulated is reserve capacity. This is where any battery is measured fully charged , you place a 25 amp load on said battery until voltage drops below 12 volt = reserve capacity minutes. higher reserve means more time to flounder


----------



## sealark

Current draw isn't constant because as a battery discharges as it is used the voltage drops and the current goes up. As previously stated NEVER discharge a battery down below a certain point it will kill the battery in short order. Why not get led lights they put out more than enough light, Last longer and take shock better than current hogging halogens.


----------



## deadeyedave

luredinn said:


> Just to let you know reserve capacity is what you need to be looking at for battery life not marine cranking amp or cold cranking amps these reading can be manipulated by making battery plates thinner or different materials to give up large amounts of current up on starting. these readings very from one manufacturer to next and really mean nothing, but what's measured the same industry standard that can't be manipulated is reserve capacity. This is where any battery is measured fully charged , you place a 25 amp load on said battery until voltage drops below 12 volt = reserve capacity minutes. higher reserve means more time to flounder


luredinn, thank you very much for your post!! I decided to go with a everstart maxx group 29 that has 875cca, 122 amp hours, and a reserve capacity of 205. I have had a few people say that they don't buy batteries from wallyworld anymore, but I had the same one in the fall of 09 and it worked fine. I believe what you said about the reserve capacity. It makes sense. I just want to gig till daylight some nights, as I have a decent boat to gig out of this time around!! Hey, thanks again!!

Deadeye


----------



## OLDBOB

deadeyedave said:


> Can someone tell me if this 27DP-DL duralast dual purpose deep cycle battery with 1000 marine cranking amps, 800 cold cranking amps, 115 amp hours and 180 reserve capacity will run my 2, 100 watt halogen lights along with a bow and stern light all night long. Thanks for your help!!
> 
> Deadeye
> 16ft. v-alum lund, 25 johnson


100 watts x2 =200 watts + about 40 watts for the bow and stern lights =
240 watts (amps = watts divided by volts) so 240 watts/12volts = 20 amps ( without system loss) 115 amp hours divided by 20 amp hours = 5hours and 45 minutes and the lights are out. actually as the battery draws down the voltage reduces so the lights are getting dimmer. I wouldn't count on more than 4 good hours.
Someone is bound to argue with this :whistling::no:


----------



## drifterfisher

OLDBOB said:


> 100 watts x2 =200 watts + about 40 watts for the bow and stern lights =
> 240 watts (amps = watts divided by volts) so 240 watts/12volts = 20 amps ( without system loss) 115 amp hours divided by 20 amp hours = 5hours and 45 minutes and the lights are out. actually as the battery draws down the voltage reduces so the lights are getting dimmer. I wouldn't count on more than 4 good hours.
> Someone is bound to argue with this :whistling::no:


Id argue that 3 1/2 hours of great light,then a downward spiral.:notworthy:


----------

